# Rotating Head Slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is an old friend I made in Jan 2009. The head rotates 360 degrees and the forks stay square with the pouch no matter how you draw. I put a new cocobola handle on it and set it up with the 1/4 inch tubes. I always enjoyed shooting this style don't know why I haven't had one in my arsenal all along.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The handle is beautiful and that design is truly unique. Do the forks stay square on target when you release and provide the desired level of accuracy?


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey that's a neat concept! Love that Cocobolo handle too!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful handle, got to love the cocobolo!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice grip.  I always wonder how that style would shoot but it is not seen to often so I guessed it was not a big improvement or there would be more of them. Do you think more people should give them a try???


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Can-Opener said:


> Nice grip.  I always wonder how that style would shoot but it is not seen to often so I guessed it was not a big improvement or there would be more of them. Do you think more people should give them a try???


I do. It is an easy slingshot to get good with just because you shoot the same every time. This is the one I used to shoot aerials with. It is a great paint ball slinger.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd like to see one available that shoots flat bands.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That Is An Amazing Idea! I'd Love To See This In Use, I Bet The Rotating Forks Will Come In Handy With Target Shooting.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> I'd like to see one available that shoots flat bands.


You could just tie flats on to the prongs like Tex does.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> I'd like to see one available that shoots flat bands.


I will tie a set on today and take a picture. I keep the prongs facing toward the shooter Tex faces his away on the solid forks. I have found that I like the prongs facing me on the rotating head It seems to be more consistent.

When I was making them I tried many different configurations on the tips straight, looped etc. but I found that the prongs toward the shooter worked the best.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see one available that shoots flat bands.
> ...


I know exactly what your saying about that method. What I mean is a slingshot designed for flats with a rotating head. That has got my interest.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Here is how I tie flats. I had forgotten that I feel the flats are more accurate than the tubes in this setup. especially the heavier tubes. I just shot a round and remember why I started using bands on these. I use this configuration because it is the simplest way to make one.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Lovely piece of equipment that. Like the way you tie on the bands and that handle is stunning.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Please tell me you would make one for sale or a couple, Great Job.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's one I made about 10 years ago that has flat bands. You also hold it up higher and not hammer grip. While they shot well, they are slow to load as the forks keep rotating around while trying to grab the pouch.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

MiracleWorker said:


> Please tell me you would make one for sale or a couple, Great Job.


I am going to make up a few. It will be a couple of days.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bob at Draco said:


> Here's one I made about 10 years ago that has flat bands. You also hold it up higher and not hammer grip. While they shot well, they are slow to load as the forks keep rotating around while trying to grab the pouch.


That looks pretty good how wide between the forks?


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Cocobola is gorgeous !! 
Thnx for sharing.


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

just a quick post to say a BIG THANKS to Roger for his RH forks 

i thought i would try to be original LOL and use a section of hammer handle to make myself a TRUE 'Hammer Grip!'


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

This is really cool. What's the advantage to the rotating?


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

Could you make one with a 1911 grip?


----------



## xseven (Jan 5, 2019)

Any updates in the last 4 years?


----------

